# pritchard nipples



## goat lady (Mar 29, 2010)

For those that bottle feed and use pritchard nipples. What kind of bottle do you attach them too?  I used a little water bottle last year and they seem to leak this year. Even brand new nipples out of the package.  Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2010)

Coke bottles usually work. Also Mountain Dew bottles (12 oz). 

I haven't tried the Coke bottles recently but I have a stash of 12 oz Mountain Dew bottles.


----------



## goat lady (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks. I just called hubby and told him to pick a mountain dew bottle up on the way home from work.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 29, 2010)

First of all, I hate pritchard nipples because it seems like they inevitably leak.  If not around the threads, through the little flutter/ball valve thingy.  I use the grey ones like you can get at caprine supply.

Second...anything bottled by Coke (around here anyway) is a non-starter for bottle feeding because they switched to the half-height cap.  I'm guessing it was some type of cost savings measure since the thicker plastic is in the threads and cap of most bottles, but they just won't work..

Pepsi and Mt. Dew bottles still work, but some of the water (Aquafina, for instance) bottles seem to be getting thinner and thinner.  I figure the Pepsi and Dew bottles will be thinner soon, too.

We usually use 20oz Ale-8-One bottles..  They're a local bottler and their bottles are still pretty hefty with a full-height cap.  

To get a baby started on a bottle, we use 12oz Ale-8 longneck glass bottles.  Preheating the bottle in hot water holds the milk temperature longer, allowing you more "fighting time" with a baby before the milk runs cold.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 29, 2010)

I started my goats on the pritchard teats and liked them well enough...until the goats got the hang of it. Now I despise the pritchards because the're just too flimsy.  When the babies "bump" the bottles before they latch on milk sprays everywhere.  I've never had one leak though.

I still prefer those black rubber ones you buy at feed stores for a buck or less.  I noticed that the Hoegger catalog says they can't be used for goats because they have an "X" in the nipple, but I have no clue why they say that because they work beautifully for my kids.  

And I just use the el-cheapo store brand soda bottles. They work great.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

When I couldn't find old coke bottles, my DH suggested 22 oz long neck Budweiser bottles. I tried them and they work great. Nice thick glass and plenty large enough. The black x cut nipples work fine as do the silicone ones. Both available at TSC. 

DH was happy to get me some empties






Although you may want to explain to your neighbor why you're sneaking out to the barn with beer every 8 hours.


----------



## goat lady (Mar 29, 2010)

I am going to go online tonight to see if I can try something different. Last year the pritchard nipples worked great. On my babies and bottle babies I bought. These two just must be picky. The closest tractor supply to us is 45 minutes away. Our feed store only sells the lamb nipples that are the tan color ones and are big. Thanks for the suggestions. I will look around to try and find the grey ones.


----------



## goat lady (Mar 29, 2010)

okay I found Pop bottle nipples threw Hoeggers. Rocky do you just slide them over the top of a soda pop or 'beer' bottle?  Do they leak since there is nothing to screw it on with?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

I was so afraid that they'd just suck them right off. I made sure the bottom of the nipple was below the lowest thread and then I still held the edge of the nipple with my thumb at first. They arent coming off. The only thing is that I have to take a break to allow air in or the nipples collapse. It's working for us.

No they don't leak...they're tight.


----------



## goat lady (Mar 29, 2010)

Rocky, Where did you buy those nipples from?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 29, 2010)

I got them at TSC. Ideal Instruments, 7007c controlled flow 3pk, 7005c lamb 3pk. They both work. I just had to cut the x a bit larger in the lamb nipples.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 29, 2010)

1 liter coke bottles work better than 20 oz. coke bottles. The cap is just slightly larger. That's what Saaga-Togg and I use. Wine cooler bottles also work well if you prefer to use glass over plastic.


----------



## goat lady (Mar 30, 2010)

The closest TSC is 45 minutes from us so we only get there about once a month.  But hubby said we could go this weekend, so I will look for them. I will just keep using my leaking pritchard nipples till then. 

The wine bottles that you use... are the small ones? And what nipples do you attach to them?   Thanks again to everyone for their suggestions.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd call ahead to TSC and make sure they have them and hold them for you. For some reason the stores around here only stock one or two of each item. If they don't have them in their store they'll get them sent from another for you. I'd hate for you to waste a trip. 
Or you can order them online.


----------

